# testing ram cards without a computer?



## dwrighter (Oct 23, 2012)

have alot of various used ram cards from computers ,that my girlfriend fixes, that i like to sell but don't want to sell defective cards. Any thoughts on how to test them without the computers they came from?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need a pc that will use them and a program called memtest86 that you download for free burn to disc and run from boot.

You cant test them without a computer.

PS if you are going to sell them the technical term for describing one is DIMM or for more than DIMMS stands for dual inline memory module(s).


----------



## dwrighter (Oct 23, 2012)

thank you never heard of that program i'll look it up


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Right, you can't test the sticks without a PC to test them.
However, I'd be more worried how you end up with memory sticks _after_ "fixing" a computer


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try the sticks in any PC that is compatible. If the PC boots, they're probably good.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> you can't test the sticks without a PC to test them.


Not exactly true.

There are several standalone memory test sets available, though cost may make them prohibitive. This was only the first hit from a Google search.

Memory Tester, Quality and Affordable Memory Testers


----------

